# ما مدى صعوبة اختبار الـ Pmp ؟



## أبو ريم العوفي (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

أود أن أستفسر من الزملاء الكرام هنا عن شهادة احتراف إدارة المشاريع Pmp . 

ما مدى صعوبة هذه الشهادة ؟ 

لأنني سمعت عن مقيم هندي هنا في السعودية أخذ في التحضير لهذه الشهادة لنحو ستة أشهر مع حضور الدورة ، إلا أنه فشل في الحصول على درجة النجاح في الاختبار - 80% .

علما أن مستوى لغتي الإنجليزية جيد جدا و أستطيع قراءة أية كتاب خصوصا إذا تعودت على مصطلحاته الخاصة .

و علما أنني أخذت مادة مختصرة عن إدارة المشاريع في الجامعة قبل نحو سبع سنين و لدي بالتالي إلمام بسيط عنها .

و لدي عدة أسئلة ذات علاقة ..

كم من الوقت يأخذ في العادة التحضير لهذا الاختبار من المرحلة الأولى إلى التحضير النهائي ؟

و هل الأفضل التعرف على إدارة المشاريع و القراءة الحرة فيها قبل أخذ الدورة التحضيرية ، أم ابدأ بأخذ الدورة التحضيرية مباشرة ؟

و أين أجد الكتب الخاصة بالمنهج الدراسي أو ما يسمى Study Guide و الـ Exam Prep. لهذا الاختبار ( في مدينة الرياض أو جدة أو الدمام ) ؟

و شكرا ،،


----------



## fanar (29 أغسطس 2006)

أبو ريم العوفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> أود أن أستفسر من الزملاء الكرام هنا عن شهادة احتراف إدارة المشاريع Pmp .
> ...



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (29 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي fanar و ما قصرت .. جزاك الله خير .


----------



## Amin Sorour (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*هل يوجد برامج محاكاه قويه لللامتحان*

هل يوجد برامج محاكاه للتمرين علي الامتحان مع العلم اني عندي كتاب rita fifth edition


----------



## Amin Sorour (3 سبتمبر 2006)

لو عندي أي حد هدا البرنامج رجاء رفعه علي النت للاستفاده الجماعيه جزاكم الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## fanar (3 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21833


----------



## المهندس قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

صعوبة الإختبار هي في إعتماده بنسبة كبيرة علي الخبرة واللغة حيث ان هناك إختبارات بعدة لغات إلا العربية

الخبرة والدورات ومعرفة اسلوب الإمتحان الذي سيتم عبر النت هي عائق لابد من تجاوزه لنيل هذه الشهادة مع العلم ان الإمتحان يحوي جزء بسيط من pmp book والبقية من الخبرات والمراجع وانظمة pmi

هناك جامعات تقدم دورات علي النت علي مدار السنه ولا اعتقد ان شخصا سيوفق بالنجاح بالإمتحان هكذا بخبرته فقط او بدراسته فقط لابد من الإثنين معا حيث إن كتاب ريتا يوضح ان الهدف من الإمتحان هو إخراج من ليس مؤهل ليكون مدير مشروع !!!!

وهذا موقع لجامعه بوسطن يركز دورته الحالية في إدارة الوقت التي هي جزء من الإمتحان 

http://demoapp.idlsystems.com/Demo/jsp/login.jsp?UserID=u115713903803590433913036

ملاحظة وجوب التسجيل


----------



## mos (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*تفاصيل رحلة pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أنا مدين للمنتدى وأريد أن أرد الدين فمنذ عام تقريبا كنت أسأل نفس الأسئلة المذكورة بهذا الموضوع . ووقتها تطوع الأخ الكريم جدا جدا kmb
بالرد والشرح باسهاب وهذه أحد ردود الأخ kmb.



kmb 
عضو متميز تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 414 

إلى الأخ : ahmed2 
جواب سؤالك فإن اختبار PMP لا يحتاج إلى أن تكون عندك مهارات استخدام البرامج مثل primavera وبرنامج MS-Project 
ولكن ستكون مطالب بحساب المتغيرات في المشروع والبارامترات يدويا ( وبسرعة فائقة)، يعني من الممكن أن يأتيك سؤال " كم الفترة الزمنية التي يستغرقها المشروع " وبالطبع ممكن يعطيك الرسم التقليدي لتمثيل النشاطات وأزمنتها المختلفة (AOA or AON).
إن اختبار PMP لا يتطلب منك أن تكون مهندسا أو بروفوسورا أو عندك شهادات أكاديمية عالية (أو واطية) يكفي أن تكون جامعي (أو مهني) وعندك ساعات عمل في مشروع أو مشاريع متعددة قد حددها المعهد (يمكن الرجوع إلى موقعهم للتفصيل أكثر ... وإن احتجت إلى تفصيل بالعربي فأنا مستعد لذلك )
من أهداف معهد إدارة المشاريع (الإمريكي) أن يعمم المعاني الجديدة لإدارة المشاريع (New Terminology) على مستوى العالم .. ويشدد على أخلاقيات المهنة بشكل كبير 

وشكرا .. أتمنى لك التوفيق ,وأنا مستعد لأي مساعدة لك أو لكل من يحب نصيحة في هذا المجال.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
التعديل الأخير كان بواسطة : kmb بتاريخ 21-11-2005 الساعة 09:29 PM. 






























http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/atta...tachmentid=9420
كتاب pmbok


----------



## mos (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*شرح خطوات شهادة Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
فيما يلى أفضل ما قرأت خلال عام كامل عن شهادة pmp
وكانت بمثابة المرشد لى للنجاح بتوفيق الله ودعاء الوالدين .


[]إقتباس[]


#9 21-11-2005, 12:21 AM 
kmb 
عضو متميز تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 414 

يا أخوان الذي فعلا مهتم بالحصول على شهادة إدارة المشاريعالاحترافية PMP ولا يرغب في صرف نقوده في دورات فليقرأ معاناتي وليتعظ "فالسعيد مناتعظ بغيره والشقي من اتعظ بنفسه"

ليسمح لي الأخوان أن أقول أنني أخذت دورة في هذا المجال فيالقاهرة والحقيقة أني فوجئت بأصناف المتدربين الثلاثة :

الصنف الأول: كانوا من المدراء التنفيذيين الكباروعلية القوم وبصراحة أتى بعضهم هذه الدورة "يحج ويقضي حاجة" يعني جاي يتمشى وتوافق وقتالدورة مع شيئ من إهتماماته وأجزم أنه غير مهتم بالـ PMP ولا شي في هذا المجال بلهذا الصنف برز في أول يوم عندما عرَّف كل شخص عن نفسه، وكان "الذي يحضر منهم" يقاطع المحاضر عدة مرات وبإزعاج ويحاول أن يتصدر في كل المجالات ويعطي بعض الآراء التي بصراحة تستمع بها وهي فعلا سديدة وتنم عن خبرة ولكن لن ولن تأت في الاختبار بل قد تشوش عليك في فهم بعض المفاهيم والـ Terminology الجديدة التي يرغب فيها معهد إدارة المشاريع أن ينشرها عالميا.

الصنف الثاني : مجتهد ومهتم لكن لا يعلم أن هذه الدورة هيفقط لإنعاش الذاكرة .. يعنى يفترض أن تكون عندك خلفية في إدارةالمشاريع ومواضيعهاالمختلفة ، فهذا الصنف كان يظن "وحسب الدعايات" أن بهذه الدورة سوف يفهم إدارةالمشاريع بشكل تام وسريع لدرجة أن بعضهم كان يظن أن هذه الدورة تتضمن أداء الامتحانوفيها تحصيل الشهادة وهؤلاء على ضيق الوقت وكثرة المواضيع وتشعبها كانوا "يبحلقون وهم منبهرين" لم يتوقعوا تدفق هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات التي حصرها ضيق الوقت

أما الصنف الأخير : فهم الذين كحالتي (إنخمَّ فيها/توهق بها) عرف سابقا ما هي الشهادة وكيفية تحصيلها ويبحث عن 36 ساعة دراسية أو ما يسمى (36 PDU) وقد يكون هذا الصنف قد أصبحEligible ومؤهل لدخول الاختبار ويريد أن ينعش الذاكرة، ويريد أن يوجه المحاضر كما يرغب فعنده بعض الأسئلة تحتاج إلى إجابة وبعض المواضيع الفرعية ، وكيفية التعامل مع حالات خاصة ... وهذا الصنف يرى أن الصنفين السابقين قد أضاعا وقته وماله وأن المحاضر يجامل كثيرا وينحرف عن هدفه الأساسي ليشرح لكثير من المتدربين بعض الأساسيات التي يفترض أن تكون من البديهيات.

ومرت الأيام تلو الأيام وأنا أُسوِّف حتى أحسست أن محتاج جرعة أخيرة قبل الدخول إلى الاختبار، فأغراني أحدهم بدورة في السعودية (على فكرة أنا من السعودية) وحسَّنها لي فاستجبت له خصوصا وأنها تتوافق مع ميزانيتي المتواضعة وقلت في نفسي هذه المرة لن يكون فيها إلى الصنف الأول (السابق) لأن مكان إنعقاد الدورة متواضع وليس مكان للترفيه والتمشية ... وفوجئت حقيقة بالمحاضر الذي كان أكاديميا أي ليس عنده خبرة ميدانية في إدارة المشاريع ومعلوماته قديمة حتى في التقدم للاختبار ولك أن تتصور أنه كان يقول : يجب أن ترسل سيرتك الذاتية مع صور من الشهادات التي بحوزتك مع صورة شمسية إلى المعهد في أمريكا بوقت كاف وتنتظر بعدها شهر أو شهرين حتى تأتيك الموافقة لدخول الاختبار وتصبح Eligible، مع أن الواقع هو غير ذلك فلا صورة شمسية ولا صور شهادات وإنما مباشرة التسجيل من الموقع ونبذة بسيطة لا تتجاوز خمسة أسطر عن كل مشروع .. وخلال يوم بالكثير تصدر الموافقة وبعد ثلاثة أيام يمكن أن تجدول وقت الاختبار ... بل من الممكن خلال أسبوع حسب الإمكانية أن تحجز مقعد الاختبار.

المهم كانت محاضرة الأخ .. أقولها والله بدون مبالغة معظمها بعيد كل البعد عن الاختبار .. كانت عبارة عن قصص وإنجازات للمحاضر ودعايات للمكتب الذي يمتلكه وأنه قادر على حل جميع مشاكل رجال الأعمال وأن المستثمرين لا يعطونه حقه بل دائما يخدعونه ويسرقون أفكاره ... والغريب أنه كان يوزع علينا أسئلة لكل موضوع ليست مقتبسة من أحد الكتب الشهيرة في هذا المجال وقد نسخه وانتهك حرمته وسرقه فكريا وعندما واجهناه قال: "هؤلاء الغرب قد سرقوا علومنا في الأندلس! فنحن نأخذ من تراثنا ولا حرج في ذلك ...!!! "

يبدوا أنني أطلت عليكم .. 

ولكن إن رأيت استجابة سأكمل لكم ملحمتي وأعطيكم الوصفة السحرية " كيف تجتاز إختبار الـ PMP " .


kmb 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى kmb 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة kmb 
إضافة kmb إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

#10 21-11-2005, 11:12 PM 
mos 
عضو فعال تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 77 

All About Pmp 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
برجاء التفضل بشرح ماترونه مناسبا من تجربتكم ومحاولاتكم وأود الأستفسار عما يلى:
- هل الموضوع يتطلب حفظ كثير .
ـ هل الموضوع يحتاج مذاكرة مع تفرغ .
ـ أين تتوفر الدورات بالدمام بسعر مناسب .
ـ هل هناك كتب ومراجع ومواقع تساعد بالدراسة للشهادة 
علما بأننى مهندس مدنى أعمل بالدمام ولدى خبرة مناسبة
وتقبل تحياتى ..


mos 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى mos 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة mos 
إضافة mos إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

#11 22-11-2005, 03:57 PM 
kmb 
عضو متميز تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 414 

يجب أولا أن تضع خطة (يومية و أسبوعية) للدراسة "وتلتزم بها" ولا يتطلب ذلك تفرغا للدراسة بل من الممكن أن تجدول نفسك على ساعة يومياً تركز فيها على القراءة وأنصح بأن تكون هذه الساعة مبكرة جداً كأن تأت إلى عملك مبكرا قبل وقت بدأ العمل وتبدأ في القراءة. وقد جرب ذلك عدد من زملائي ونجحت معهم هذه الطريقة. فمن فوائدها أن تجعلك متعلقاً بروتين معين تفرضه أنت وتعتاده مع مر الوقت. وبالطبع ستكون معروفا من المهندسين المجتهدين في عملك .. حيث للأسف عدد غير قليل من المدراء ورؤساء الأقسام ينظرون إلى المبكر في عمله نظرة مختلفة عن غيره حتى وإن كانت إنتاجيته متواضعة.

وإضافة إلى الخطة اليومية يجب أن تلتزم بها أسبوعيا مثال :
كل يوم من أيام العمل اقرأ ساعة في الصباح الباكر ويوم السبت والثلاثاء أضف إلى ذالك قراءة ساعتين أما يوم الخميس فأقسمه قسمين، في الصباح أعد قراءة الموضوع وبعد الظهر حضر لقراءة الأسبوع المقبل وهكذا.
وبلا شك فقد توجد للشخص أفضل من هذه الخطة بكثير .. ولكن أهم شيئ في هذا كله هو الالتزام بها وجعلها هي المرجع في جدولة الشخص لحياته اليومية (دون مبالغة).

يجب أن تتضمن الخطة المواضيع التي تشمل هذه الدراسة حسب الصورة المرفقة والمقتبسة من ترجمة الـ PMBOK

مش عارف أنزل الصورة ... حأحاول مرة ثانية بعدين على العموم
نصيحة مهمة : ابدأ بأسهل موضوع من مواضيع الكتاب مثل إدارة الوقت أو إدارة الجودة 

بالنسبة للكتب فلا أذكر أنني لم أحصل على كتاب في هذا المجال طبع حتى بداية هذه السنة أي أنني هاوي جمع كتب الـ PMP فبعضها قد اشتريتها والبعض (*****) ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
ولا أدعي أني قرأتها كلها بل كنت أنتقي بعض المواضيع من كتاب والبعض من الآخر ولاكن كان هناك كتاب جدا متميز بشهادة جمع كبير ممن دخل الاختبار وهو كتاب ريتا ولكنه ليس كاف لشخص لم يسبق أن أخذ دورات أو ورش عمل في إدارة المشاريع حسب كلامها في نفس كتابها حيث تقول في بعض صفحات الكتاب : إذا لم تعرف المصطلح هذا والمصطلح هذا .. فأنصحك أن تأخذ دورة تدريبية في هذا المجال ..
وسوف أذكر لك الكتب التي أظن أني استفدت بها في وقت أوسع (لا حقا)

أما الدورات التدريبية فإن كانت على حسابك الخاص فأنصحك أن تبتعد عنها (مع علمي أن هذا الكلام لا يعجب كثير من الناس) إلا في حالة توفر ورش عمل داخل مؤسستك (In house training) وأنصحك كذلك بالمذاكرة الجماعية وأن تنتقي مجموعة مهتمة في هذا المجال تلتقون أسبوعيا وتراجعون النقاط الغامضة فهذه الطريقة مستخدمة في أمريكا بشكل دارج ومعتاد.

أما بالنسبة للحفظ فلا أظن أنه كثير حيث يفترض أن تكون ذو ذاكرة مناسبة يمكن أن تحفظ ثلاثة أو أربعة قوانين .. وأربعة وأربعين عملية بمدخلاتها ومخرجاتها وأدواتها بـــــس (لا تخف .. إن فهمتها سهل عليك حفظها ) وعلى فكرة عندما تدخل الامتحان يعطوك أوراق بيضاء ويعطوك فرصة حتى تتمرن على الكمبيوتر .. بنصيحة كثير من الكتاب الأمريكيين هذه الفرصة لا تضيعها وبدأ بكتابة كل ما في ذاكرتك من قوانين وعمليات وبلاوي في تلك الأوراق حتى لا تضيع وقت في الاختبار.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
التعديل الأخير كان بواسطة : kmb بتاريخ 22-11-2005 الساعة 04:55 PM. 


kmb 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى kmb 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة kmb 
إضافة kmb إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

#12 23-11-2005, 08:06 PM 
mos 
عضو فعال تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 77 

إضافة عن Pmp 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لكم كل الشكر على الخبرة والنصائح الأمينة وبارك الله فى عباده المخلصين ..
ولدى الأستفسارات التالية ..
ـ كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة من كتاب ريتا وترجمة PMBOK
- أسماء المواقع المفيدة لأدارة المشروعات الهندسية والتى تساعد فى الدراسة 
- بناءا على خطة الدراسة المقترحة فما هى مدة الدراسة الأجمالية المناسبة للتقدم بعدها للأختبار ..
وتقبلوا كل الشكر والتقدير ..


mos 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى mos 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة mos 
إضافة mos إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

#13 23-11-2005, 10:13 PM 
kmb 
عضو متميز تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 414 

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا فاذهب إلى الرابط التالي واطلبه عن طريق نفس الرابط (نصيحة لا تروح للأمازون لأنهم يتأخروا في الكتاب وعن طريق نفس مؤسسة ريتا يأخذ أسبوع بالكثير)

http://www.rmcproject.com/product/pmp-prep.aspx

وللمعلومية فإنها تعرض منتجين إضافيين هما Flash Card Hot Topics و محاكاة لاختبار الـ PMP في قرص سي دي 

بالنسبة للـ Flash Card فهي عبارة عن كتاب سلك بحجم كف اليد ولكن صعب وضعه في الجيب لأنه وبلا مبالغة يحتوي على 656 صفحة كل صفحة تحتوي على سؤال رائع وأكثر من رائع والجواب يكون في خلفه أما نوعية الأسئلة فهي مصممة بحيث تكون مراجعة لما قرأته في الكتاب الأصل وتلخيص رائع يمكن وأنت مسترخي أن تمر خلال 15-20 دقيقة على موضوع من المواضيع كإدارة الوقت أو السكوب Scope Mang. وتتوفر منه نسخة على قرصين CD تستمع إليها بنفس القيمة وهي 34 دولار.. والقرار راجع إليك هل تختار القرصين أو كتاب السلك ونصيحة إن كانت ميزانيتك متبحبحة فخذ الاثنين لأن الأقراص تنفع في المشاوير الطويلة وتجعل الأذن تعتاد على سماع المصطلحات الجديدة باللكنة الأمريكية كذلك الكتاب رائع جدا للتلخيص الذي يحويه بحيث تجعل العين تعتاد عليه وبدون مبالغة تجد نفسك تلقائيا تقرأ وتقلب في الأوراق بسرعة معقولة .. والقرار لك

أما قرص المحاكاة فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو من أروع ما أنتجته ريتا فهو يحاكي لك الاختبار بطرق مختلفة فإما بطريقة مواضيع مجالات المعرفة وتندرج من ضمنها العمليات الأساسية .. أو العكس . يعني أن تأخذ أسئلة إدارة المخاطر لوحدها كمثال وتندرج فيها العمليات الأساسية وهي Imitating , Planning, Executing, Controlling, and Closing أو العكس كأن تختار عملية الـ Planning كمثال وفي هذه الحالة تندرج مجالات المعرفة تحتها والخاصة بالـ Planning 

كذلك يمكنك تجربة نفسك في إختبار لمدة أربع ساعات دون توقف كأنك في الاختبار الفعلي ويتم اختيار الأسئلة تقريباً من 1300 سؤال متناسب مع أوزان المواضيع وبنسب مقصودة وعشوائيا في السؤال نفسه. 

ووالله إنه ليرفع الثقة بالنفس مع مر الأيام خصوصا إذا جدولت نفسك بالتمرن عليه قبل يوم الاختبار 

والمصيبة أن قيمة القرص عالية وهي 299 دولار .. ولا تحلم أنك تجد نسخة في السوق غير قانونية أولا لعدم الطلب عليها ثانياً علشان تشغلها لازم تنشطها من موقعهم، وإذا استعرتها من شخص يجب أن تأخذ إذن منهم وتصريح به عن طريق مراسلتهم ( وعلى فكرة فهم يتعاملون على أساس إنك بروفيشنال فالأصل أنك صادق وليس العكس ) فعندك حلين إما أن تأخذ المجموعة كاملة جديدة وفيها تخفيض (لا أذكره حاليا) أو تشتريها مستخدمة عن طريق الأمازون ولكن يجب أن تتأكد من عملية شراء قرص المحاكة من نفس موقع ريتا بأن تراسلهم وتتأكد أن عملية الشراء وإن كانت قانونية فلابد أن تنشط القرص.


kmb 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى kmb 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة kmb 
إضافة kmb إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

#14 23-11-2005, 10:49 PM 
kmb 
عضو متميز تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 414 

أما بالنسبة لترجمة كتاب PMBOK فيمكن شرائها من الرابط التالي والخاص بمعهد إدارة المشاريع 
http://www.pmibookstore.org/PMIBookS...ID=359&varID=1
ويمكن تحميله مجانا إذا كنت عضو في الـ PMI لكن دون أن تتمكن من طباعته لأن أيقونة الطباعة غير مفعلة (بعض البروفيشينال كاسرينها)


kmb 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى kmb 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة kmb 
إضافة kmb إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

#15 23-11-2005, 11:46 PM 
kmb 
عضو متميز تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 414 

بالنسبة للمواقع المفيدة إن كنت تقصد المجانية فالحقيقة هي كثير خصوصا الأجنبية ويكفي أنك تبحث بمحرك البحث قوقل أو غيره وتستخدم مهاراتك في البحث لتقليص النتائج .. وأنصحك أن لا تضيع وقتك بها فبعض المواقع غير حديث والآخر ينظر إلى هذه المواضيع بنظرات مختلفة ويتجاهل مواضيع مهمة تشوش على القارئ وفي النهاية تخرج بلا نتيجة وقد يصيبك الملل .. 

وهناك مواقع أخرى تجارية ولكن في نفس الوقت رائعة وموثوق بها ويمكن التعلم عن طريق ما يسمى بالـ e-training أو e-learning وهو بمبلغ مالي يختلف من شركة إلى أخرى ومن ميزاتها أنها أسهل طريقة لجمع الـ PDU ، حيث يكفي أن تدفع المبلغ عن طريق البطاقة الاتمانية ويعطوك اسم مستخدم ورقم سري لمدة معينة يمكن شهر أو أكثر كذلك يرسلوا لك شهادة بعدد الـ PDU أحيانا تكون بدون اختبار وبعضها باختبار. من هذه المواقع (لم أجربها كدراسة):

1) موقع ESI : الشركة ممتازة جدا جربتها بنفسي شخصيا في دورات تدريبية .. لكن الموقع يقصم الظهر لأنه غالي جدا ومدته محدودة (أظن أني قرتها في مكان ما أنها شهر .. أنا غير متأكد) ولا تفوتك النسخة التجريبية المجانية Free Demo والله يعين بريدك بعد ما تسجله وأحيانا تلفونك الخاص .. فلا تتبحبح معهم في معلوماتك الخاصة.

http://www.esi-intl.com/public/e-training/index.asp



2) موقع ريتا : ولم أجربه حقيقة لكني من المعجبين بمنتجاتها واطلعت على النسخة المجانية وهي جيدة لكن هذا الموقع خاص بالدورة التأهيلية لاختبار الـ PMP وليس كموقع ESI المتخصص في مواضيع إدارة المشاريع بشكل توسعي ومسهب ، سعره أرخص من السابق ويعطي فترة 6 أشهر .. وخمسة وثلاثين PDU .. لكن أذكر أن الموضوع المعروض في النسخة المجانية هي تكرار لما في كتابها ولكن بطريقة مختلفة .. 

http://www.rmcproject.com/e-Learning/online-pmp-class.htm


3) موقع د. كيرزنر KERZNER: الحقيقة جربت بعض المنتجات الخاصة به هي جيدة جدا لكن هذا البروفسور بحر غويط في إدارة المشاريع وأسلوبه سهل ممتنع وصعب متجاوب (لكن مالك إلا ريتا) عنده عرض خاص ثلاث منتجات قيمتها 1800 دولار تقريبا بنصف قيمتها ويعطي 39 PDU مع 24 ساعة دراسية منها أساسيات ومنها ورشة .. والله ما أنصحك به لكن للأمانة هذا هو الموقع :

http://www.iil.com/preppac/index2.a


----------



## mos (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*الرد على الأستفسارات Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
س ما هى الدورة المطلوبة وما أهميتها ...
ج لايوجد دورة مطلوبة تحت مسمى معين والمطلوب هو أن يحصل من يريد دخول الأختبار على 35ساعة تدريبية فى أى مجال من مجالات إدارة المشاريع وللسهولة نفترض أنها دورة فى ادارة الوقت أو إدارة الجودة .

وبفرض أننى أبحث عن دورة تعطينى شهادة 35 ساعة تدريب وادفع نقود فلماذا لاتكون الدورة اسمها تأهيل لأختبار ال Pmp
من هنا نشأ لدينا مصطلح الدورة التأهيلية ..... وهى ليست اجبارية وليست من ضمن الخطوات الواجبة أو المطلوبة للأختبار .

س كبف نبدأ 

ج موجود بالمنتدى كتاب ريتا وموجود كتاب Pmbok2004 
نقرأ أولا من ريتا الفصل ثم من Pmbok. بدون استعجال ونحاول حل أسئلة ريتا (نحاول )..
أتشرف باستقبال الأسئلة بالمنتدى أو كرسائل خاصة خلال المنتدى .
يتم الأنتقال للفصوبل التالية تباعا .
يتم تكرار ذلك 3 مرات ثم نحل اختبارات وأسئلة باكبر قدر ممكن ...
أنا على اتم استعداد للتعاون ورد الجميل للمنتدى 
بالدمام / الخبر / الجبيل وجها لوجه / فاكس / بريد اليكترونى 
على بأننى أمارس التدريب ( التعاونى ) حاليا .. ولدى كافة النسخ المطلوبة للدراسة .
والله الموفق


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس قاسم قال:


> صعوبة الإختبار هي في إعتماده بنسبة كبيرة علي الخبرة واللغة حيث ان هناك إختبارات بعدة لغات إلا العربية
> 
> الخبرة والدورات ومعرفة اسلوب الإمتحان الذي سيتم عبر النت هي عائق لابد من تجاوزه لنيل هذه الشهادة مع العلم ان الإمتحان يحوي جزء بسيط من pmp book والبقية من الخبرات والمراجع وانظمة pmi
> 
> ...



مشكور أخوي المهندس قاسم و جزاك الله خير .


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا أخوي mos .. و جزاك الله خير .

فعلا الأخ kmb ما قصر و جزاه الله خير .


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للاخوان الذين اعطونا شرح وافي وكافي عن هالشهادة ولكن هل يمكن معرفة موقع الامتحان بالنسبة للمهندسين السعوديين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mos (27 أكتوبر 2006)

بالدمام الغرفة التجارية 
بالقصيم نيو هورايزون
مع تحياتى


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*PMP Certification Preparation 25-11- 2006 - Riyadh*

INVITATION


Project Management Institute - Arabian Gulf Chapter (PMI-AGC) will be conducting a Project Management Professional (PMP) Certification Preparation ‘Low-fee Seminar’, consisting of 10 evening sessions . The seminar is scheduled for the period November 25 to December 05 2006; (Friday, December 1st is off)


25 November to 05 December Timing : 5:30PM until 10:00 PM 

Venue: Olaya Holiday Inn, Riyadh – Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The seminar is based on the 3rd edition of the PMBOK.

The objectives of these sessions are to help participants to: understand the PMP Certification requirements, prepare for the Certification Exam; and learn the skills, concepts, techniques and tools that will enable participants to successfully manage their projects. This seminar will allow the participant to earn the 35-Contact Hours required for the PMP Exam. For additional information on the course, please see attached Course Outline. 

The training will be conducted by Volunteer PMP’s instead of a professional instructor. These volunteers will share their valuable experience and knowledge in their areas of expertise while covering the PMBOK material.

In addition to the training manuals, each participant will be provided with a copy of the PMBOK 3rd Edition (paper back) and a copy of the Q&As for PMBOK Guide 3rd Edition. Note: The Q&A is only a complimentary copy for additional reference; it is not related to the conduct of the course by the Instructors. 

The seminars cost will be SAR 1,450 for PMI Members and SAR 1,950 for Non-Members. 

REGISTRATION: 

To REGISTER, please fill up the attached Registration Form and send it to Mr. Mohammad Seif email : mseif*stc.com.sa / pmi-agc*aramco.com.sa 

Deadline for registration : 18 November, 2006.

For further information Please contact 
Hatem Shabaan, PMP, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for C&E Low Fee Training programs at tel: (+966) 1-443-1045, or at e-mail: hshabaan*stc.com.sa. 
Mahdi Madani, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for Certification & Education at tel: (+966 3) 874-7197, or at e-mail: mahdi.madani*aramco.com. 
PMI-AGC Secretariat on (+966 3) 874-7020 or by email to the Chapter. 


Note: Due to seating limitation, the Chapter shall have the right to stop accepting registrations in the event the maximum number of attendees is met prior to the specified deadline.

Best regards,


----------



## yahya sami (29 يناير 2007)

mos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> http://www.rmcproject.com/product/pmp-prep.aspx
> ...



لا أفهم كيف يمكن أن أشتري نسخة مستعملة
وماهو الفرق بينها وبين السخة الجديدة


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك وبارك مشاركتك
برجاء إرسال نموذج أو نسخة من أسئلة شهادة الـ PMP إذا لديك لأنى بإذن الله تعالى قد إقترب موعد إختبارى للحصول على PMP ولك جزيل الشكر وعنوانى ahmd_sharqawy على الـ yahoo أو الـ hotmail


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

لكل من شارك الدعاء بقبول الله لعمله ونفعنا واياكم بالعلم ...

اللهم آمين​


----------



## إسماعيل1 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للكاتب والمنقول عنه وجزاكم الله خيرا

أنا في طريقي لإكمال الدورة انشاء الله هذا الأسبوع وأرجوا أن أستطيع دخول الإمتحان بعد شهر رمضان المبارك انشاء الله والجميع منكم بخير وعافية

اسماعيل1


----------



## shartooh (11 سبتمبر 2007)

Take this link I wish profit u

http://rapidshare.com/files/5488713...oject.Management.Professional.Study.Guide.rar


----------



## وليد رجب (23 سبتمبر 2007)

السلا عليكم
انا لتوى حاصل على الشهادة فى شهر 9 وانصح بتفقد المواقع التى بها اسئلة مجانيه والتركيز على حل اسئله من مصادر متنوعة


----------

